# Help!!!! Moving to Hickory, NC



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

Dear all,

I currently live in flat land (no hills, not even inclines). the group rides here are fast 25-28mph ave depending on the wind. I need your help in deciding what is the best set up for the NC Asheville and Pisgah climbs...
I am 6'2" 175 cat 4/5
Current set up:
2009 Cervelo R3
Zipp 404 carbon wheels
Sram red 53/39 crankset, 11-23 cassette

I have a set of Mavic Ksyrium SLs...

What do I need to change? What is everyone riding in Asheville? Compact? 11-28s? Carbon wheels? 

Please help!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

A compact front with 11-28 cassette is the preferred set-up for Asheville and surrounding area for most riders. I don't trust carbon wheels in the mountains, especially when its wet, so my advice is to put them on your TT or flat land bike.

Shimano DA 7950-24CL wheels have very light rims, beautifully made and functioning hubs, and are very robust - not to mention that they ride well. They work great in the mountains. I can't recommend them highly enough. I have them on both my bikes. HED Ardennes are another wheel with a fairly good reputation but, I would stick with the Shimanos. They are true blue. 

If you find that you need more help than the 11-28 cassette can provide, then you have the option of putting the XX or Apex derailleur with the Sram 11-32 or 36 cassette. I would start with the 11-28 route though, and go from there. Its likely all you will need, unless you get obsessed with mountain riding and spend a lot of time going up hills.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

*Thank you!*



NealH said:


> A compact front with 11-28 cassette is the preferred set-up for Asheville and surrounding area for most riders. I don't trust carbon wheels in the mountains, especially when its wet, so my advice is to put them on your TT or flat land bike.
> 
> Shimano DA 7950-24CL wheels have very light rims, beautifully made and functioning hubs, and are very robust - not to mention that they ride well. They work great in the mountains. I can't recommend them highly enough. I have them on both my bikes. HED Ardennes are another wheel with a fairly good reputation but, I would stick with the Shimanos. They are true blue.
> 
> If you find that you need more help than the 11-28 cassette can provide, then you have the option of putting the XX or Apex derailleur with the Sram 11-32 or 36 cassette. I would start with the 11-28 route though, and go from there. Its likely all you will need, unless you get obsessed with mountain riding and spend a lot of time going up hills.


Makes sense - I have a Rival 50/36 sitting around the garage. I have a 12-25, 11-25, and a 11-23 Sram reds. I guess I will start with a compact and a 11-28 and go from there. I may get the Rotor compact crankset.

How about a gear ratio for my Single speed? I raced in Dallas 34X19 (29er), what are you guys riding there in Pisgah? would a 34x21 suffice? I have a one 9 Niner.


----------



## stackout (Sep 1, 2009)

The carbon wheels are fine - if you show up at any of the Boone- or Asheville-area races you'll see plenty of them, to say nothing of cyclocross.

A 36x28 can be nice, but not necessary. A lot of people up here in the High Country run 39x26 or less, although I've been riding my 'cross bike a lot this winter with a 34x26. 

Hickory is also in the foothills, with flat-ish riding not too far away, and we've got a great Wednesday night race series at the North Wilkesboro speedway where you'll want those big gears. www.nwscycling.com


----------



## pyattbl (Jun 28, 2010)

We split time between Hickory and Asheville, so I know both pretty well. You won't have any issues with your current setup around Hickory. While some climbs are a little steep, they are short. 

It's another story in Asheville. My house there is at 2000', and I can leave my driveway, turn left, and ride about 30 miles to the top of Mt. Mitchell (6684') on the Blue Ridge Parkway. There are some steep climbs on that route, and along many other rides in the area.

My Asheville bike is a Specialized Tarmac with a compact double (50X34). I am using an 11X28 cassette, and I can climb anything I run up against. I am old (50) and slow, and I'm betting you won't have any issues with similar gearing either.

When you visit Asheville, find a road called "Elk Mountain Scenic Highway". It climbs from north Asheville to the Blue Ridge Parkway, and is the closest thing I've seen to a true European climb. Good stuff!

Welcome to the area


----------



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

In addition to the racing at North Wilkes Speedway, which is a great venue, try coming up and riding with us in Lenoir sometime. We're only 20-25 minutes north of you and we have flats and climbs on all our rides. We have national champions, olympic hopefuls, former and present national team members, and numerous good climbers. Rides are fast on Tuesdays. Thursdays are a bit more mellow and Saturdays are mixed, depending on whether folks are racing. Visit Luna Cycles.com to check out ride times, etc.


----------

